# Angeln auf Teneriffa



## stefan_wiech (3. August 2015)

Einen frischen guten Morgen, 

meine Freundin und ich wollen im Oktober auf Teneriffa Urlaub machen. Da ich natürlich auch mal das Angeln dort ausprobieren möchte, wollte ich mal fragen .. 

1. ...welche Fische man dort im Oktober fangen kann?
2. ... ob jemand schon mal auf Teneriffa geangelt hat? 
3. ... und wie das mit dem Angelschein aussieht? 


Danke schon mal im Voraus #6


----------



## stefan_wiech (5. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Niemand, der mir helfen kann? :/


----------



## vision81 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hi Stefan

guck doch mal im "Europa" Forum, da findest du einiges zu teneriffa


----------



## Wobakiller (5. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

moin moin,

suche mal das Boot / Angelguide FASTFiSH mit dem fahre ich schon seit ein paar Jahren raus der ist super.
kannst den auch bei FB finden.

Gruss jens#6


----------



## LAC (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

@ stefan-wiech
 Ich habe da schon geangelt - nun ist teneriffa groß - in welcher gegend auf teneriffa bist du?


----------

